# Member Photo Galleries - Feedback Needed



## TulsaJeff

I have been looking at a photo gallery option due to so many requests for it.. it seems the best option is PhotoPost and it is NOT free.

I would like for some of you that are really interested in it and that would use it, to check it out and see if it is something that you would be interested in purchasing.

It is $129 for the full owned version.

I thought if about 50 of you wanted to give a couple dollars each on this then I would throw in the remaining amount.

Check it out first and offer up comments, opinions, etc. and then we will proceed from there if we get enough interest.

The MTF forum is using it and that's a good place to see it in action.

http://www.mytractorforum.com

I think some of our members may be over there as well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Maybe just maybe they can shed some light to how well it works.


----------



## TulsaJeff

bump..


----------



## bbq bubba

Tell ya what Jeff, you get movin on those t-shirts and hat's so i can pose in my new garb for a photo and i'll jump on the photo bandwagon!


----------



## pigcicles

Looks and sounds like a dandy idea Jeff. I'm a yes.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

* Jeff, I will be glad to chip in.  Terry*


----------



## Dutch

Looks great Jeff.  I'm in.


----------



## squeezy

*Ditto from me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## ba_loko

Jeff, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## jbee-smokin

I'm a newbie, but I trust the other old time members. I'm in.

JB


----------



## retired newbie

Looks Good! I am in.


----------



## monty

Sounds like a good thing thing to me! And here's a question. Will the individual galleries be just a big file of photos or will we be able to subdivide?

I could possibly have photos of cooking, smoking, grilling, gardening, and of the wildlife living around me! (Before and after smoking!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

Cheers!


----------



## richoso1

It is a worthy cause and I'm willing to help. Count on me.


----------



## blackhawk19

Looks good to me, count me in


----------



## t-bone tim

I'm there with the rest


----------



## gypsyseagod

count me in too.


----------



## vulcan75001

Jeff..
Just catching up on things here...looks like a good thing...I'm in also....


----------



## redbrinkman1955

Did you say that you may be selling T-shirts and hats hope so I be up for that also how do we send in the money check by mail or paypal I may be a newbie but all the help I have gotten is worth the price of addmision
Good luck and Good Smoking
  Redbrinkman1955


----------



## pigcicles

If you go to www.smoking-meat.com and look on the left side of the page you will see an area called tip jar. From there you will be redirected to paypal to carry out your transaction. 

Hope that helps you and anyone else with the question.


----------



## deejaydebi

Okay gang head for the tip jar!


----------



## seaham358

Not sure what your looking for but have you tried photobucket.com?
Free site and you can like to your photos.  
Very easy site and it resizes the photos you upload for you.  Great site.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Lots of folks here use photobucket and similar sites but we are looking to incorporate a photo gallery into the forum. It is more bandwidth for the forum and diskspace but I think what we get out of it will be worth it.

I have added a "Support SMF" button at the top left of the forum. All money brought in thru that link will go toward the $129 we need to purchase it and if we get extra then that is a good thing too since it may pay us to jump up a notch on our hosting real soon.

If everyone will just contribute a few dollars, we have enough active members to where it should be fairly quick and easy.

I am putting forth the first $25.00 just because I want to get the ball rolling... 

Thanks everyone in advance for being a part of the greatest forum on the planet and that is no exaggeration.

Look for this button in the top left of the page..


----------



## t-bone tim

Done ,done and done


----------



## gypsyseagod

i think i  may heve started this idea.. the post yer pit pics- i'll do $50- where to send it to ???/   p.s. - now i want a lang 84.....but how to tow that behind a trailer.......


----------



## TulsaJeff

Gypsy, are you wanting to send something via snail mail?

If anyone wants to do that to avoid Paypal, just send it to the official Smoking-Meat.com address at:

Smoking-Meat.com
PO Box 2531
Sapulpa, OK 74066

Be sure to put "Support SMF" in the memo area of the check or M/O so I will know what it is designated for.

Also post it here as soon as you mail it so we can count our chickens before they hatch
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## gypsyseagod

jeff- pm me & where to send it through paypal- sorry ... the heat here... i have a boiled simmered 3-2-1- brain...  i did go to the amazin' blazin lebanon ( now i know why they called it that- 114 in the shade @ 7pm when i got home....


----------



## hhookk

I sent $5.00 and I feel guilty that it's all I can afford right now because I feel like I have gotten hundreds of dollars worth of advice and recipes here. Keep up the good work Jeff and everyone else who makes this a great place.


----------



## gypsyseagod

man  i was making money off smoking & doing this years before i ever heard of this place... but i learned more  after i got here & met some of the best & friendliest people... my dollars spent here vs/ a knowledge & a GREATER friendship that is invaluable.... well ... we're just us... ya can't put a price on that..... it's just too damn hot to be a great wordsmith.. so let me just say it hillbilly simple.....SMF FREAKIN' ROCKS MAN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## richoso1

You've got my $20 and that's cheap for all that I've learned here at the SMF. Definitely my pleasure.


----------



## squeezy

My contribution is in ... Can't begin to put a price on the knowledge and comaraderie at SMF


----------



## hawgheaven

I like it, count me in!


----------



## meowey

$10.00 - Done!  

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hawgheaven

Donation sent, thanks Jeff!


----------



## TulsaJeff

Thanks everyone for donating.. we are almost there now. We'll give it another day or so and let everyone who wants to give a few dollars, do so and then we'll just go for it!

At last count we still needed 34 dollars so yes.. we are extremely close. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I see some late nights ahead for me.. installing, tweaking, testing, etc.


----------



## ba_loko

Jeff, give me PayPal info please.  I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## vulcan75001

Jeff..
Just sent ya the last $40.00 ...Go for it .. and keep up the good work...we do  appreciate all the good things you do for us here...


----------



## ba_loko

Jeff, I guess I missed the last offering.  I will, however, match vulcan's $40 offering to go for site maintenance and upkeep.  In my mind, it's a bargain!

All I need is the PayPal info.  And, thank you for hosting this site.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Thank you, Richard! That was quick and timely
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





To *Everyone* who donated to this wonderful cause.. the forum, it's staff and everyone it represents owes all of you a huge round of applause!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Down to business..

I will purchase PhotoPost and start getting it installed.. hope to have it workable inside of 3-4 days tops.

Now where did I put my redbull?


----------



## fudley

I'm a newby also count me in


----------



## TulsaJeff

For those who have said you wanted to give toward the hosting, site maintainance, etc., click on the "Support SMF" image at the top left of the page that looks like this:








When it opens you can input your dollar amount and sign in to Paypal to finalize it or you can click at the bottom left of that page where it says..

*Don't have a PayPal account? *
Use your credit card or bank account (where available). Continue

Just click on the "Continue" link and it will let you input a major credit/bank card without a Paypal account.


If anyone needs more help with this just post it here and I will try to help you out.

This site is completely supported by your donations thru the purchase of recipes, items purchased at the Smoking Meat Store, and cash donations.

This site is top notch due to its top notch members.. and that is NO bull!


----------



## monty

Well, Brother Jeff, it looks like you are over the top!

After I drop kicked a spammer and a smut peddler outta the "Links" area I popped a $20 your way.

Put it into the Domain kitty or whatever!

Better yet, lemme buy you a beer!

Cheers!


----------



## richoso1

*"I see some late nights ahead for me.. installing, tweaking, testing*, etc"

Jeff, you know you love it. Especially when it's done and working like everyother part on this site.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Alright.. the first part of the install is complete and the gallery should be completely usable.

I have yet to completely integrate it with the front page of the forum but I figured there was no reason why you guys couldn't go ahead and start trying to use it while I figure out the rest of this integration process.

I need to know about any and all bugs, problems, error messages anyone receives.. just post them here and I will work them out one at a time.

You should have complete access to upload 250k pictures of any size (it resizes automatically) and create albums for different things as you see fit.

The guests will have to register to use this wunnerful tool.. sorry.

One other very important thing... you might want to *turn off the left sidebar to get a better view*. To do this you simply click on the *Quick Links* menu item at the top of the page and click on "Sidebar Off".

Anyway.. the link to check it out at this stage is:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/photopost


----------



## gypsyseagod

what if my pics from cam to comp are like 1.something mb- also ican't seem to get vista to read .mov files( my cam does .mov vids)- i have so lost technology over the last 2 years-i went from a programmer to can't even figger out my dvd player.....


----------



## gypsyseagod

p.as. - i'll try it though- ok how do i add an album or photos ?n/m i figuredit out but my pics are still to big. i gotta get up w/ my camera people cause my basic upload per pic from the camera to vista is around 1.8mb & thats just insane.- good thing i got a new super puter cause i'd have crashed a 3 yr old 1 w/ anything less than vista.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Gyspy,

I haven't learned everything about it yet but it should resize all pics down to limits automatically.

Click on My Photos at top left to create an album..

Click on Upload Photos in top right hand corner to upload pics using the Browse button.

You can name it and give it a description right there if you like.


----------



## gypsyseagod

i got all that part- it's just from my cam to the comp i can't get them small enough-(it's vista) it won't let me rezize down(1.2 to 1.8 mb per pic) even enough for that program- but i'll "git-er-dun"... i'll get it when i don't have daddy duty for a couple days.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Maybe I am misunderstanding but I think if you upload a 1.2 mb image it will accept it and then resize it down to 800x600 and set it to 75% compression which will bring it under 250k automatically.

I need to verify this but that is how I understand it and I have had no problems with it working for me.

It does see me as the admin so it is not going to place the same type of limits as it would a registered user.

This is where you guys come in.. try to upload a large image and let me know how it reacts.

Should be interesting.


----------



## gypsyseagod

jeff- here's the pic i tried posting- it says exceeds the size limit( limit of 700,000 ish kb) http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/...ntest/?action=view&current=todaysfeast013.jpg
thats the photobucket(217kb)size. the original off my docs is 747 kb- it should work... but like i said- vista.... and if ya try doing it straight from the photobucket- it only posts the link to the photobucket site


----------



## gypsyseagod

ok i looked it over- maxfile upload size allowed is 250 kb- i didn't see a compression or resize tool. thats why it won't work- the user needs to resize to under 250 kb(per pic)  before uploading. size of the album is unlimited but my 1st pic was 750,658kb... no wonder,


----------



## richoso1

I tried to upload from my PC and got this error message,  *Error creating thumbnail! Error code: 1

Command:

"/usr/bin/mogrify" +profile "*" -size 100x75 -quality 70 -geometry 100x75 -unsharp 10 '/home/admin/domains/smokingmeatforums.com/public_html/photopost/data/500/thumbs/TriTopDone.jpg'*


----------



## meowey

My error message

*Error creating thumbnail! Error code: 1

Command:

"/usr/bin/mogrify" +profile "*" -size 100x94 -quality 70 -geometry 100x94 -unsharp 10 '/home/admin/domains/smokingmeatforums.com/public_html/photopost/data/500/thumbs/plated.jpg'

*Thanks for doing this for us!

Meowey


----------



## meowey

After I created an album, the above error message went away.  I uploaded an image I had previously resized without problem.  When I went to upload an un-resized image (1,301 KB)  I got a message that *PICT4161.JPG (exceeds filesize limit) *

Hope this helps you trouble shoot the software.

Thanks for all you do!

Meowey


----------



## meowey

Jeff,

Will we be able to use  code such as imageshack generates like
[IMG] [url=http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/861/platedzu8.jpg]http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/861/platedzu8.jpg[/url]  ??

Meowey


----------



## TulsaJeff

Ok... I turned off the size limitation since it should not be needed. I have it set to resize all images to 800x600 and 70% compression. If they are already smaller than that then it will leave them alone.

It will automatically create a thumbnail, a medium (640x480) and a large file size (800x600) for viewing at different sizes.

It shoud also now be showing the link code below the image.. use direct link with the <img> bbcode tag for linking within the forum.

I am working on getting it to link to thumbnails instead of the medium size photo and should have that working shortly.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/photopost


----------



## meowey

Jeff,

I was able to upload an un-resized photo without problems.

Thanks,

Meowey


----------



## meowey

In order to use the code generated by the photo gallery I had to modify the code by wrapping it in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

The code <img src="http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/photopost/data/503/medium/PICT4162.JPG" /> did not work as generated.

meowey


----------



## salbaje gato

me too

Wildcat


----------



## gypsyseagod

i got it workin' now. thanx jeff.


----------



## squeezy

I don't have a clue how to use this program 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 this is the message I got:

*Error creating thumbnail! Error code: 1*

*Command:*

*"/usr/bin/mogrify" +profile "*" -size 75x100 -quality 70 -geometry 75x100 -unsharp 10 '/home/admin/domains/smokingmeatforums.com/public_html/photopost/data/500/thumbs/DSCF2844*


----------



## vulcan75001

This is the msg I got when trying to upload an already under size pic.


Error creating thumbnail! Error code: 1

Command:

"/usr/bin/mogrify" +profile "*" -size 100x66 -quality 70 -geometry 100x66 -unsharp 10 '/home/admin/domains/smokingmeatforums.com/public_html/photopost/data/500/thumbs/IMG_3851_copya_Medium_.jpg'


----------



## TulsaJeff

Meowey was having the same problem however, once he created an album, the error message went away.

Click on My Photos at top left to create an album.. then upload your image(s) to that album.

Report back to let me know if this fixes it.


----------



## vulcan75001

Ok..Did as Meowey suggested...created an album first...then uploaded the same pic as I tried before without any problem...Thanks Meowey....


----------



## gypsyseagod

thats what fixed mine too.


----------



## seaham358

Kicked in a few bucks to help the cause... Keep up the good work..


----------



## johnd49455

Just dropped my 5 in the kitty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for the photo gallery.


----------



## seaham358

I'm probably missing it,,, where is the link tot he gallery ????


----------



## TulsaJeff

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/photopost for now. I will be integrating it with the forum and it will show up on the main forum page soon.


----------



## vulcan75001

Bookmark it, or add it to your favorites...and as long as you are logged on to forum...you have access to the photo page...


----------



## richoso1

In the words of Johnny Otis, "Cool as a cucumber sitting on a barbed wire fence, picking his teeth with a crowbar". Congrats Jeff, very user friendly, a very fitting software for the application.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Well.. I think it's a good start
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Please notice that I have added the Gallery link to the top Navbar and removed the FAQ link which is not being used at this time.

Please continue to let me know if you run into any problems or see any error messages.


----------



## squeezy

Got it working now ... thanks guys!


----------



## meowey

Jeff and others,

I am able to link gallery photos in to a post by manually generating IMG code. 

Wrap the direct link generated by the photo gallery in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Please see test post of mine http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=7881 for an example.

The photo gallery is generating HTML code and Direct code.  Near the bottom of the advanced editor page is says that HTML code is off.  Is that a per user setting or system wide?  Can HTML code be turned on, and would it address this issue.  

Will the gallery eventually be generating 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 type code?

Thanks for all you do!

Meowey


----------



## TulsaJeff

We will not be turning on html code simply because it is too much of a security risk however, you can grab the Direct Link you saw below the image by highlighting it and hitting Control + c or right click and select "Copy". 

Go back to the post and hit the first image button in the toolbar above (the yellow one in the bottom row that looks like a mountain scene)

Highlight over the "http://" part in the box that pops up and Paste in the code you copied earlier by hitting Control + v or Right click and select "Paste". 

That should automatically wrap your link in the correct code for showing images within the post.

I will most likely be changing the "Direct Link" code soon to be thumbnails within the post to save on bandwidth.


----------



## meowey

Thanks Jeff

It works







Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

